# Directv R10



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

I just bought and activated a new DTV R10 DVR, I have noticed that the callbacks are happening every 12 hours, my other DVRs have a "daily callback" every 9 days. Is this something that is going to be fixed or is this the way the R10 is.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

I have not seen anyone else mention this yet; does the call info indicate they're completed successfully? Perhaps this is just reattempting because the previous call didn't complete without a problem.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

Calls are successful every time, it also says that it connects via phone. Does that mean that in the near future we will be able to connect via network or by some other mean.

BTW, I LOVE the folders feature.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> Calls are successful every time, it also says that it connects via phone. Does that mean that in the near future we will be able to connect via network or by some other mean.
> 
> BTW, I LOVE the folders feature.


There are two different phone calls involved.

The call for the DVR/TiVo side is the one we've been talking about -- it's used to deliver anonymous viewing info to TiVo/DirecTV and to trigger software update installation (the software update itself comes via satellite now); it has been possible in the past to use the network to make this call on Series 1 units (with the TUrboNet or CacheCard hardware installed) but not on Series 2 units (unless you apply some hacks that change around how the network drivers are loaded); whether or not this can be done with the R10 at some point, or if DirecTV even enables this themselves, we'll have to wait and see.

The other call is for DirecTV PPV accounting info to be returned; this always has required the phone line and I wouldn't necessarily expect this to change as it also is the method DirecTV uses to confirm that all receivers on the account are at the same location (though it's not usually enforced).


----------

